# 2008 AWDF Championship



## Michelle Testa (Feb 1, 2008)

HI All,
The AWDF Championship is just around the corner! Over 70 entires this yr with a variety of breeds represented.
Should be a super weekend! Here is the link for more info  
http://www.awdf.net/2008championship/2008front.html

Cheers,
Michelle Testa
AWDF Secretary


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I just wish they hadn't changed the date to the same weekend of our trial.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It looks like all the best and brightest are entered. Sure wish I could go watch. Good luck to all the competitors!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Should be a great trial knowing alot of competitors are using this as a stepping stone to make the world team for the WUSV this year. I just hope all the Big Dogs can get along.There could be drama once again in Gadsden,LOL


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Jack Martin said:


> Should be a great trial knowing alot of competitors are using this as a stepping stone to make the world team for the WUSV this year. I just hope all the Big Dogs can get along.There could be drama once again in Gadsden,LOL



LOL...Ain't that the gospel!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Scores are starting to come in.
Mike Diehl 97, Gabor 96 in tracking. So far (unofficial) only two V scores in tracking.
Couple of 95s and below. Ivan got 90.
Gary Hanarhan has pulled with no reason given yet. (40 ft rule?)
Eric Eisenburg 92 obedience.
Dean Calderon is up.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Gary, Kevin L, Carlos, and Charlie Meszaros all pulled prior.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I couldn't find any scores on the website.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jack Martin said:


> Gary, Kevin L, Carlos, and Charlie Meszaros all pulled prior.


What helpers were selected and for what positions?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Any more score updates? Nothing on the web site as yet.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update! 
Julie


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Latest report in at 6:14 eastern USA *Last flight cancelled *due to heavy storms.Tornado spotted in Birmingham.


Wallace Payne 80 Obedience 96 Protection


Eric Eisenburg 92 Obedience 98 Protection **** 2nd in points*


Ivan 90 Tracking


dean Calderon last flight cancelled


Butch Henderson 84 82 said to be real typewriter on sleeve


James Honda 98 in Heavy pouring rain Obedience 96 Protection ****Leader in points*


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> What helpers were selected and for what positions?


Hey Terry, not for sure on placemnt, but here is the web site qoute.I would think Lotus earns the front half.

*NOTE: Final **Helpers Selection Thursday, April 3 at 4 p.m. on alternate field next to stadium.*


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Fellow sport friends,*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*I would like to thank all the helpers who put in their resumés for consideration for our 2008 championship.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*The below listed gentlemen will be our 2008 AWDF championship helpers. Their placement will come by the protection judge at the championship. *[/FONT]


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Charlie Purdham*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Clark Niemitalo*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Lotus Perkins*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Jim Laubmeier*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Thank you,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*Al Govednik*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*AWDF President *[/FONT]


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

HELPERS FOR TRIAL ARE

*Lotus Perkins* front half

*Jim Laubmeier* back half Rumored to be not testing dogs presenting target to easy and stumbling and falling on dogs. ( I don't know Jim and have seen him do National level work well before) Sounds like he is having a bad day​


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jack Martin said:


> HELPERS FOR TRIAL ARE
> 
> *Lotus Perkins* front half
> 
> *Jim Laubmeier* back half Rumored to be not testing dogs presenting target to easy and stumbling and falling on dogs. ( I don't know Jim and have seen him do National level work well before) Sounds like he is having a bad day​


Thanks, does sound like Jim having a bad day.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.awdf.net/2008championship/Results Friday AWDF.pdf

Results page up and running 9:30 Eastern USA


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Full scores still not posted this morning.Bad weather still in area.I hate it for the people who drew tracking this morning.:-({|=


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Second hand............ but it appears only 2 dogs passed the FH


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

That's sad for a competition like this.With the FH even the weather should not fail that many dogs.Not enough blood hounds entered I guess.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Carlos Rojas wins *Fh with a 96 *=D>=D>


Daniela Bedenice 2nd place while all others failed there track.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Latest in at 1:30 eastern USA


*Mike Diehl * 97 track 94 ob 96 prot *287* 


*Gabor * 96 track 90 ob 94 prot *280* 


*Ivan * 90 track 98 ob 90 prot *278 *


*David Tthompsom *93 track 93 ob 92 prot *278*


*Mike Beasely *86 track 93 ob 92 prot * 271*


*Craig Lanham * 0 track 


*Beth Bradley* 100 track 


*Floyd* 19 Fh 94 track sch 3


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Mali reports in

Mike morgan track 87 obedience 98 Protection 

Rosellen Westerhoff and Ura ot Vitosha 94 t 85 O 92 P 271


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Mark Soccoccio with Joker just finished up with a 95-96-99 290

Malimois might have just won it.:-& There are 2 GSD's out there that have a shot now.James Honda and Beth Bradley.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

A good buddy of mine came in with I believe 93-95-96 with his Mali. Way to go Mark Natinsky.

Darryl


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes that is another great score for the Mali's.Looks like Mali's are showing well at this event.


----------



## Chris Kutelis (Nov 19, 2007)

Sat. scores posted now

http://www.awdf.net/2008championship/ResultsASaturday05-05.pdf


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I think Mark Saccoccio has it, looking at today's score I only saw one dog who might be able to tie him, and then his protection score would edge them out. There is one GSD with a 100 pt track and no B/C scores yet who might still take it, but Mark will still be on the podium. Yeah  Mark is a great young trainer/handler, I still remember when I first met him a few years ago, and he was just getting into the working dog scene. He's come a long way as a trainer, handler and helper since then. Not just a good Sch helper, but super in the suit also, he did a lot of decoy work for my dogs for FR when he lived in the area.
Mark and Joker just won the Regionals a few weeks ago also, so he's not just turning in a high score, but consistent high scores in high level trials.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I think Mark Saccoccio has it, looking at today's score I only saw one dog who might be able to tie him, and then his protection score would edge them out. There is one GSD with a 100 pt track and no B/C scores yet who might still take it, but Mark will still be on the podium. Yeah  Mark is a great young trainer/handler, I still remember when I first met him a few years ago, and he was just getting into the working dog scene. He's come a long way as a trainer, handler and helper since then. Not just a good Sch helper, but super in the suit also, he did a lot of decoy work for my dogs for FR when he lived in the area.
> Mark and Joker just won the Regionals a few weeks ago also, so he's not just turning in a high score, but consistent high scores in high level trials.


Credit should also be given to the trainer of the dog that Mark is competing with. Joker is owned and trained by a 16 year old girl out of San Diego named Brittany. She has put a lot of time and effort into training Joker and my hat is off to her.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats to Brittany and Mark - of course we should not leave out Joker or his breeders[-X  Whether they come in first or not - outstanding accomplishment for the whole team....speaking of "teams"........ AWMA members seem to be posting some very respectable scores, thus far. Even Ivan - although he has gone to the dark side.....handling a GSD They just might have the individual trophies for obedience and protection.....of course there are still a couple of more flights going today...... Mike Morgan and Bacchus got a 99 in a obedience Joker with a 99 in protection


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

"Credit should also be given to the trainer of the dog that Mark is competing with. Joker is owned and trained by a 16 year old girl out of San Diego named Brittany. She has put a lot of time and effort into training Joker and my hat is off to her."

That is incredible!. I did not know that. What talent! Kudos to her - people should be watching for her now and in the future.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> "Credit should also be given to the trainer of the dog that Mark is competing with. Joker is owned and trained by a 16 year old girl out of San Diego named Brittany. She has put a lot of time and effort into training Joker and my hat is off to her."
> 
> That is incredible!. I did not know that. What talent! Kudos to her - people should be watching for her now and in the future.


Gabor did very well Sue congrats!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you. He blew the sit out of motion. :-(. Mr butthead.

Cool thing was he got to see Czar, Enzo son, that is in FL. Miklos came up with him. 13 months old, full of himself, full black and muscled.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When I was in Oklahoma recently I had the pleasure of watching Mark & Joker working together. They make a real nice team.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

He lives at Calderones and trains with Dean-what a wonderful accomplishment for a 22 yr old


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

*1st * place Mark and Joker AWMA (MAL)


*2nd place* James Honda USA (GSD)


*3rd place *Mike Diehl USA (GSD)

Great job to all.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not going to add them all up but at a glance the average score seems to be quite high. Its starting to be apparent the average club dog trainers may be closing in on some of the big guns. Though 270 is a great score getting around the 280 mark or better is still knocking heads with god.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

We are SUPER proud of Joker, Brittany and Mark. Brittany was just 16 when she got Joker and did a superb job. We met Mark when he was just 19 and he is not only a great decoy but a very hard working young man. Kudos to both of these kids for their work with Joker. He is not a "sporty" dog and has quite a bit of edge and aggression so these kids had their hands full. 

Last but not least...way to go Jo! Who would have thought that little yellow pup would have taken two big Schutzhund events by storm! Add to that over 22 foot jumps in Dock Dogs, running 4 seconds in flyball and enduring a childhood that incuded dressing up.

Wait a minute, no wonder he is such an angry dog!

Lisa


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

That is way too cute!!!!


----------



## Chris J. Kyriakopoulos (Mar 20, 2007)

Result	Handler	Dog	Organization	Score
High in Trial	Mark Saccoccio	Joker	AWMA	290
High Obedience	Michael Morgan	Bacchus	AWMA	99
High Protection	Mark Saccoccio	Joker	AWMA	99
High Tracking	Beth Bradley	Nathan	USA	100
High IPO 3	Mark Saccoccio	Joker	AWMA	290
2nd IPO 3	James Honda	Aran	USA	289
3rd IPO 3	Mike Diehl	Archi	USA	287
High IPO 2	Rhonda Southern	Grimm	USA	284
2nd IPO 2	John (Mohawk) Wiitanen	Jack	AWMA	268
3rd IPO 2	Paul Konschak	Falco	AWMA	241
High IPO 1	James Sears	Art	USA	271
High HOT	James Honda	Aran	USA	289
AWDF Team Winner James Honda, Mike Diehl, Rhonda Southern 286.6
2nd AWDF Team Mark Saccoccio, Dre' Hastings,John Mohawk Wiitanen 281.6
High FH	Carlos Rojas	Ikke	USA	96
2nd Place FH	Daniela Bedenice	Olesko	USA	92
Sportsmanship	Gregory Deschenes	Xito	USA	258
High GSD	James Honda	Aran	USA	289
High B. Malinois	Mark Saccoccio	Joker	AWMA	290
High APBT	Rondrell Marshall	Marshall	APBT	214
High Schnauzer	Montel Brown	Quentin	WRSF	269
High Bulldog	Gino Stocchero	Bentley	Amer. Bulldog	243
Helpers Favorite Dog	Nate Harves	Stuka	USA	258
Senior Dog	Angel Ayala Jr.	Zenos	AWMA	281
Youngest IPO 3	Dre' Hastings	Kaden	AWMA	287
Youngest Handler	Mark Saccoccio	Joker	AWMA	290
High Scoring Female Dog	Richard Scott	Kovari	DVG	271
High Female Team	Rossellen Westerhoff	Ura	AWMA	271
High HOT GSD	James Honda	Aran	USA	289
High Female Malinois	Rossellen Westerhoff	Kovari	AWMA	271
4th IPO 3	Dre' Hastings	Kaden	AWMA	287
5th IPO 3	Beth Bradley	Nathan	USA	285

Unofficial Results


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is the link with pictures and the final stats including the ones listed above.Thanks Chris. Great scores by alot of teams.Many 270 plus scores like you would expect at an event like this.
http://www.awdf.net/2008championship/resultspage.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sue DiCero said:


> Thank you. He blew the sit out of motion. :-(. Mr butthead.
> 
> Cool thing was he got to see Czar, Enzo son, that is in FL. Miklos came up with him. 13 months old, full of himself, full black and muscled.


The number one exercise blown in SchHIII!

Anybody know what happend to Ivan?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko and I talked it over, and even though it is highly embarrassing to have a brother in Schutzhund, he should be congradulated.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DAMN Jeff! That really had to hurt! :smile: :smile:


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

90 98 90 .Great scores for Ivan ,but not what he is used to.Wonder how long he will stay with his GSD. I know some people were ticked that he switched breeds on both sides.LOL I imagine its gotta be tough to switch up like that and compete at the highest level. Dayum Mals scored (9) 270 plus routines.Only 2 didn't.I am impressed.Cough Cough :^o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Jack!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Isn't that GSD of Ivans' a showline dog? If so, I imagine he's pretty happy with where he is in terms of just starting out campaigning that dog. I never heard anyone say they thought he was switching breeds or were "ticked". I think he, like many great trainers must show he has success with many breeds. 

Dean did pretty good with his new dog ( 99-96-90 285).


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Dean did great.Good to see him on the field again. a 285 is terrific

Susan Tuck "Isn't that GSD of Ivans' a showline dog? If so, I imagine he's pretty happy with where he is in terms of just starting out campaigning that dog. I never heard anyone say they thought he was switching breeds or were "ticked". I think he, like many great trainers must show he has success with many breeds. "

Well as Jeff said above,"Buko and I talked it over, and even though it is highly embarrassing to have a brother in Schutzhund" I imagine the brother part was referring to the Mali but I might be wrong.There are others out there that say the same in jest.Just funnin.I agree a good trainer should be able to do well with other breeds.Even if the other breed is being a showline.j/k Shepherds are always a good place to go if your going to try to compete in Schutzhund.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Martin said:


> Dean did great.Good to see him on the field again. a 285 is terrific
> 
> Susan Tuck "Isn't that GSD of Ivans' a showline dog? If so, I imagine he's pretty happy with where he is in terms of just starting out campaigning that dog. I never heard anyone say they thought he was switching breeds or were "ticked". I think he, like many great trainers must show he has success with many breeds. "
> 
> Well as Jeff said above,"Buko and I talked it over, and even though it is highly embarrassing to have a brother in Schutzhund" I imagine the brother part was referring to the Mali but I might be wrong.There are others out there that say the same in jest.Just funnin.I agree a good trainer should be able to do well with other breeds.Even if the other breed is being a showline.j/k Shepherds are always a good place to go if your going to try to compete in Schutzhund.


Ivan cut his teeth training German Shepherds.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

He like most top trainers will contiune to train many different breeds, of course. I just think it's pretty cool what he has been able to do with this particular dog.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jack Martin said:


> Dayum Mals scored (9) 270 plus routines.Only 2 didn't.I am impressed.Cough Cough :^o


\\/*Sings the tune from the Jeffersons* Well we movin on up...movin on up..to the east sighhide...to a deluxe apartment in the skyhiiii...\\/

Malis on the move!


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Isn't that GSD of Ivans' a showline dog? If so, I imagine he's pretty happy with where he is in terms of just starting out campaigning that dog. I never heard anyone say they thought he was switching breeds or were "ticked". I think he, like many great trainers must show he has success with many breeds.


I would guess that maybe he's preparing the dog for the 2008 Masters World Schutzhund Tournament. Should be a pretty competitive event looking at the number of big names in the sport competing and only GSD's are allowed to compete by the looks of it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, I wish I could go watch that event too. Many of the big names from WUSV events will be there.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Kudos to Mike Diehl with a dog that he has only had for a few months as well.

James Honda with a HOT dog. Consistent and impressive.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Jones said:


> I would guess that maybe he's preparing the dog for the 2008 Masters World Schutzhund Tournament. Should be a pretty competitive event looking at the number of big names in the sport competing and only GSD's are allowed to compete by the looks of it.


Dang the list is getting more impressive every time I look.


----------

